# ! I Think Melee Is Bettr Than Brawl! Heres Why!



## Megamannt125 (Nov 28, 2008)

Melee is fast paced, crazy, fun to pick up, and unlocking things are hard yet fun
Brawl is slow, boring, and everyhting can be unlocked by the subspace emisarry in a day
but the N64 version is better than both ; ]


----------



## Nate (Nov 28, 2008)

awesome.


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 28, 2008)

Shut up.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 28, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shut up.


Freedom of Speech


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 28, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. There is no Freedom of Speech on the internet.
2. That's all well and good, but it's annoying to make an opinion thread.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 28, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe Brawl is funner for some but i enjoyed Melee alot more and there may be no Freedom of Speech on the internet but there is where i live so it applies to me whether its real life or the internet
EDIT: theres a rule about respect, so respect my opinion


----------



## pkkong (Nov 28, 2008)

-my opinion ^^ -
melee > n64 > brawl
^^ only good thing about brawl is the characters put them in melee format and then brawl would pwn D:, and brawls online is a failure :|


----------



## Grawr (Nov 28, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't really _tell_ someone to respect your opinion.

It just doesn't work that way.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 28, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wasnt telling him to i just wish everyone could get along  T_T


----------



## Grawr (Nov 28, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made an opinion thread.

Were you expecting everyone to agree with you?

You're gonna' get conflicting opinions with a topic like this.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 28, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very well... :brrrr:


----------



## BadDudeGiovanni (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah if you just put "IMO" in front of everything it might have been a little less... mean - sounding.  >.< 

I think Brawl is the best, the N64 one was basically designed as a budget game, and Melee was great but left a LOT to be desired. There's a LOT of content in Brawl... the others are great and I still play them for nostalgia, but Brawl is my favorite.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 28, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but your an idiot.
^Freedom of speech-check
Respect of opinion/person-...
opinion about which is better does fail but melee was faster and brawl is slower. All other stuff was correct, but my fav is Melee.


----------



## Fluufy (Nov 28, 2008)

no comment.... other than that......


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 28, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did not just call DF an idiot.

There is no freedom of speech on the internet, especially on this site. Trust me. I know this well

The melee Is faster than brawl thing may be true, but melee > brawl is pure opinion. 

Also, uhhg... please take the extra 2 seconds to type out the full topic title.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 28, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 29, 2008)

DF > You and always will be.

Anyways, the N64 version > Melee >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Brawl.

Opinons.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know the United States owned the internet, or that would work here.
Oh wait, it doesn't.


----------



## Ziken (Nov 29, 2008)

melee iz ftw bcz;

1. shorter and more to the point story/adventure mode
2. MEWTWO
3. N64 stages
4. tough AI

idk.


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

melee needs to be remade with better graphics like brawl. i loved melee.


----------



## Micah (Nov 29, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> DF > You and always will be.


That's an opinion.


Brawl has Lucas, Meta Knight, Snake and Wolf so it owns for that reason. I love Brawl's stage creator, and ability to easily take snapshots and record epic matches. Brawl has Smashville and Shadow Moses Island plus the best Final Destination yet. And everything can NOT be unlocked by playing SSE.

On the flipside Melee was a classic and one of my favorite games of all time. It was faster, had Pichu, and it introduced a lot of great elements to the Smash series. Plus, I miss Brinstar Depths.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if Melee had stage builder and more of the characters in brawl it wouldve been more epic then it already is but i would take out sonic and replace him with Classic Sonic from the 90s


----------



## Micah (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's what makes them different.


----------



## Abyss (Nov 29, 2008)

I personally find Brawl better, but it extremely gets boring if you play by yourself.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nah i think they got better


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what i want to see is a Remake of the N64 version on the DS with maybe 2-4 new characters added in and a few more stages


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Abyss said:
			
		

> I personally find Brawl better, but it extremely gets boring if you play by yourself.


i live in the country and none of my friends live near me and i have no siblings so im forced to play computers  T_T


----------



## Micah (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think DS would be able to capture what Smash is all about.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A= Normal Attack
B= Special Attack
X= Jump
Y= ?
R= Shield/Grab
L= Shield
D Pad= Movement XD
it seems like it would be easier to pick up and play and who wouldnt want to smash on the go? =D


----------



## Lewis (Nov 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Shut Up...

its good to hear people's opinions


----------



## Lewis (Nov 29, 2008)

Well i prefer brawl because i have never played the gamecube one 
only at my friends


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 29, 2008)

Lewis said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u


----------



## Micah (Nov 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DF, seriously? Do you think you're funny?


----------



## Tommy (Nov 29, 2008)

Brawl = best game ever


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 29, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DF isn't just funny, he's AMAZING. 
 :wub:


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 29, 2008)

> Freedom of Speech


Exactly, so DF can say what he wants, when he wants


----------



## Micah (Nov 29, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> > Freedom of Speech
> 
> 
> Exactly, so DF can say what he wants, when he wants


That's taking the post out of context. Mega was telling DF he had freedom of speech. DF said there is no freedom of speech on the internet.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 29, 2008)

If there was freedom of speech on the internet, I'd be able to say *CEN-3.0-SORD* without it being censored.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 30, 2008)

fftopic: i think this got WAYYY off topic about DF and megaman or what ever  fftopic: 

my OPINION  Brawl < N64  N64 < GC


----------



## MaxxMan (Dec 1, 2008)

pkkong said:
			
		

> -my opinion ^^ -
> melee > n64 > brawl
> ^^ only good thing about brawl is the characters put them in melee format and then brawl would pwn D:, and brawls online is a failure :|


First of all, brawl is the best of all three Super Smash Brothers games. 
I used to like this place but now it's filled with a bunch of illiterate little kids who think they know about video games. 

Welcome to the internet where you are always wrong, kids.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 1, 2008)

MaxxMan said:
			
		

> pkkong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you fail


----------



## MitchHanson (Dec 1, 2008)

Now wait a second. Everyone seems to be wrong right now! 

Megamannt125, your opinion that Melee is better than Brawl is fine to express, but don't ever state your opinion as a fact. The topic's title, "! Melee Is Bettr Than Brawl! Heres Why! ", is stating that Melee is better than Brawl, which IS indeed a fact. What you should have written was "! I think Melee is Better than Brawl! Here's why!" which says that you have an opinion that Melee gives more entertainment to you than Brawl does. Please remember to choose your words wisely and prepare for others' opinions. 

dragonflamez, please respect your fellow users and don't tell them to be quiet when all they want to do is express their opinion without authority, and especially without adding back-up information to the statement. I agree with your opinion, but remember to respect others'. 

And if all the other members have nothing polite to say, then don't bother replying.


----------



## Nintendolover324 (Dec 1, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funner is not a word. >.>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nintendolover324 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 1, 2008)

^^Hehehe. Most definitely is......since coffeh came along. And I totally agree. Brawl is so boring.....u.u It's a fail.....D:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 1, 2008)

Galen said:
			
		

> dragonflamez, please respect your fellow users and don't tell them to be quiet when all they want to do is express their opinion without authority, and especially without adding back-up information to the statement. I agree with your opinion, but remember to respect others'.


DF doesn't need to respect anyone.


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2008)

#1 reason mele is better
ROY
='( my fav character is gone, yeah its pretty cool ike's here but, STILL!!!!
they were gonns put him in and there's proof 2 if you look at marth's "B" move it isnt the same as before the same as roys they changed it cuz roy was gonna stay in, but while still designing him they dropped him ='(


----------



## Fluke (Dec 1, 2008)

lol i miss Roy's B move D:


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2008)

lol i remember his call thingy, "ROY'S OUR BOY ROY'S OUR BOY!"
xp


----------



## .bored (Dec 1, 2008)

ur mom > melee


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 1, 2008)

The games are the same in the idea of the basics. They all ride on the same concept of Nintendo-based characters beating the crap out of each other; some games have more to offer.

N64 was simple and fun. Melee brought in a whole world of strategy and whatnot. Brawl brought in a story mode, a stage editor, and the long-waited online mode.

However, I personally think that Melee is slightly better than Brawl. I do not own Brawl, but I have played at at friend's houses. It's alright... Story mode is lacking severely in originality of stages, some characters seem like cop-outs, and the online system isn't very good. It's fun for a bit, but it gets old quick.

Compared to Melee, I could pick it up any time and play just by myself. Brawl seems to be based around the concept of playing with friends, which actually seems to be Nintendo's main idea for their next-gen system: a party system for playing with friends.


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2008)

.bored said:
			
		

> ur mom > melee


-.-


----------



## Tola (Dec 1, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Melee is fast paced, crazy, fun to pick up, and unlocking things are hard yet fun
> Brawl is slow, boring, and everyhting can be unlocked by the subspace emisarry in a day
> but the N64 version is better than both ; ]


In other words - competitive players will love it.  This isn't a very convincing argument to casual players, which make up the majority of smash players.

The melee theme song is better, though.


----------



## Micah (Dec 1, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody is beyond the rules here.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 2, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here, the rules follow DF.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 2, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you love DF too much >.>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 2, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not possible.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 2, 2008)

I hate tourneyfags... Melee is a good game, but Brawl's just more fun. More characters, more items, more stages, awesome Adventure mode, FINAL SMASHES, etc.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 2, 2008)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I hate tourneyfags... Melee is a good game, but Brawl's just more fun. More characters, more items, more stages, awesome Adventure mode, FINAL SMASHES, etc.


Brawl is just to slow paced for me, the only way i can have fun is in a special brawl, fast
i love final smashes though  =D


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 2, 2008)

HOLY GOD!

The game came out like a year ago and you people are STILL complaining about brawl!?

it's a fun game, if you don't like it, play mele... the wii is backards compatable for a reason...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 2, 2008)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> tourneyfags...


>_>


----------



## SL92 (Dec 2, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> If there was freedom of speech on the internet, I'd be able to say *CEN-3.0-SORD* without it being censored.


You *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing won the topic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not calling anyone here one, I'm just saying their type can't accept that Brawl's the better game.


----------



## Abyss (Dec 3, 2008)

<big>Brawl FTW.</big>

If I could make the text any bigger, I would.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 3, 2008)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm required to do that every time a certain word is mentioned. 
Long(ish) story, don't feel like explaining.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 3, 2008)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> HOLY GOD!
> 
> The game came out like a year ago and you people are STILL complaining about brawl!?
> 
> it's a fun game, if you don't like it, play mele... the wii is backards compatable for a reason...


O.O

No reason to flip out...

People here are just stating their opinions. D :


----------



## Tola (Dec 5, 2008)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I hate tourneyfags... Melee is a good game, but Brawl's just more fun. More characters, more items, more stages, awesome Adventure mode, FINAL SMASHES, etc.


I agree.  That whole post is very true.


----------



## KingKombat (Dec 7, 2008)

Though I see where you mean with the whole "it goes slower"
But that;s what they also said about melee A WHILE ago. Give Brawl some time, and it'll be god-like. Personally I think it's excellent.


----------



## kuribo (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I think that Brawl is the best Smash Bros. yet. It's just more fun to play even alone thanks to the little additions like the smash ball and assistant trophies. And there's so much more to unlock like all that awesome music...the characters are also much more varied and they have lots of cool looking moves.

For me, SSB is all about FUN (not combos and tourneys like other "serious" fighting games) and Brawl is exactly that in so many ways


----------



## KingKombat (Dec 8, 2008)

kuribo said:
			
		

> Well, I think that Brawl is the best Smash Bros. yet. It's just more fun to play even alone thanks to the little additions like the smash ball and assistant trophies. And there's so much more to unlock like all that awesome music...the characters are also much more varied and they have lots of cool looking moves.
> 
> For me, SSB is all about FUN (not combos and tourneys like other "serious" fighting games) and Brawl is exactly that in so many ways


SO true. I agree with every word.


----------



## MygL (Dec 10, 2008)

brawl..............


----------



## Resurgence83 (Dec 11, 2008)

Melee is for the seasoned vets....Brawl is for the more laid back people who don't care about being competitive.  That's how I see it.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 11, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude you need to stop being mean and you didn't even disagree you just told him to shut up and thats mean you wouldnt like it if you put i love animal crossing city folk and some one told you to shut up


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 3, 2009)

Brawl is a lot better, because:

More characters.
Final Smashes.
Wifi
New items.
SSE


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 4, 2009)

i liked how ness was sooo powerful in the original, but at least lucas is powerful in brawl.

also, i like adventure mode in brawl better than melee, as well as the smash balls.

for me...

brawl > original > melee


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 4, 2009)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wouldn't care he's DF


----------



## djman900 (Jan 4, 2009)

i like melee


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well I Say Brawl Is Better But Its Your Opinion


----------



## scrunch (Jan 4, 2009)

SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> Brawl is a lot better, because:
> 
> More characters.
> Final Smashes.
> ...


I hate brawl... The characters are too fluffy,In melee it was much faster... :O


----------



## Pyrate Yoster (Jan 4, 2009)

I have to say, Melee was way more fun. Plus I lost my dear Roy, my best character now is Sheik. And with wifi being so terrible, I havent played that game in months.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 4, 2009)

Old topic is ancient.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 4, 2009)

I like brawl more than melee simply because the roster of characters is balanced now. For example in melee many chracters are in my mind broken take ness with P.K Fire, after it hits the opponent giving him say 3 initial damage the opponent is able to slip out of the fire easily making the move useless. This leads people to move to other characters such as fox marth or falco because their moves are easier to string together.However in Brawl after the inital hit the opponent is trapped in the flames allowing the player (me) to follow up with a combo. If that example isn't good enough try links up smash in melee then try it in brawl you'll see a much needed improvement.

Brawl's online sucks I completely agree with that statement.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

Only played meele, i think brawl is better tbh, saw friend play it.


----------



## FartFartFruit (Jan 6, 2009)

i personally only played melee with friends brawl is much better in my opinion


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 6, 2009)

a thing i like about brawl is that you can make levels and that is cool pluss i like alot of the characters,


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2009)

OP should add a poll to this thread.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 7, 2009)

Melee>Brawl
Tis teh truth!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Melee>Brawl
> Tis teh truth!


Tis teh opinion.

Brawl > Melee in terms of *fun*
Melee > Brawl in terms of *competition*

BTW, video games were made for _fun_.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WERE, now it's all about money.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you're telling me that more tourney goers buy games than the average gamer? LAWL

Eh, believe what you want. For me, games are FOR FUN. ^_^


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said the gamer, the developers just make games for money now.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 7, 2009)

Brawl beats melee across the face, and here's why;

Air-dodging in melee caused ur character to move slightly while jumping; this forced an air recovery process.  PHAIL

2. Grab attacks in melee were slow and inefficient

3. Brawl is still fast-paced!!  WTH!!!

4. Alot of Kirby's suicide attacks have been majorly tuned down. 
5.  All those gay 'clones' are gone.  Really, who liked Dr. Mario and the first Ganandorf?  Ridiculous.

6. Even though a few clones still exist in Brawl, they have been giving their own personalized move models

7. Brawl has third-party characters

Yeah Melee fails


----------



## Melee201 (Jan 7, 2009)

I like Brawl better than Melee, but I think Melee is still a fun game.  From time to time, I still play it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Brawl beats melee across the face, and here's why;
> 
> Air-dodging in melee caused ur character to move slightly while jumping; this forced an air recovery process.  PHAIL
> 
> ...


1. I never used air dodging
2. I never grab
3. Compare Brawl and Melees gameplay, melee is faster
4. Kirbys attacks are the same as Fox's and Falco's side B attack
5. I never cared about clones, but Dr. mario should've been a second outfit
6. however you look at it Ganondorf is still a clone of Captain Falcon, Falco and Wolf are both clone of fox, Lucas is a clone of Ness, and Toon link is a clone of Link
7. Snake and Sonic are cool and all, but I miss Mewtwo and Roy.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 7, 2009)

I prefer brawl but melee was good (even though its slower than melee)(and the online...)


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 7, 2009)

no ness was alone in melee. in brawl, ness is a clone of lucas because u have to unlock him.  and besides lucas is better anyway.

Plus brawls graphics ALONE make it a great game. add the rest and melee is worse.


----------



## Jarv156 (Jan 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Melee is fast paced, crazy, fun to pick up, and unlocking things are hard yet fun
> Brawl is slow, boring, and everyhting can be unlocked by the subspace emisarry in a day
> *but the N64 version is better than both* ; ]


I agree with everything that isn't in bold, although the N64 version is still a very good game.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 8, 2009)

Melee in my opinion is the best.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 10, 2009)

kool opinion..


----------



## melly (Jan 10, 2009)

I think Brawl is the best, Even though i suck at playing, I was finally able to play well with my bro and his friends compared to melee.
Not to mention it had more variety


----------



## hayley320 (Jan 10, 2009)

I LOVE ALL OF THEM YAAAAAAAAY!
COME ON PEOPLE NO FIGHTING!


----------



## djman900 (Jan 10, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Dragonflamez has a servant
(furry sparks)


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 10, 2009)

What I meant by Kirby's suicides are his back and foward grabs, Mega.  

Overall Brawl is a much better, more playable game.  I agree that Melee was a good game and I was hooked; but when you compare it to Brawl, it's an entire step down.   

By the way, Mega, air dodging saves your life half the time and grabbing is a good way to build consecutive damage.


----------

